
Continuous – Professional C# and F# IDE for the iPad - _pius
http://continuous.codes
======
makufiru
Just ran into this and was about to post it - Wow. Looks really good. It seems
like he embedded an IL interpreter to get around the AppStore limitations.
Amazing work.

------
eggy
I have been using Pythonista and Codea, but now I can do F# on my iPad Pro. I
originally bought it for drawing, but it is slowly acquiring all of my
attention.

Great work on Continuous! MS/Xamarin opensource enriching an Apple product...

~~~
makufiru
Not just enriching, people are blowing Apple out of the water in regards to
adding new capabilities to the iPad. This app makes the swift "playgrounds"
look even more laughable.

